# 26 gallon tank



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

hi, this is my first aquarium, i'm very new to the hobby. learning a lot thanks to this forum! any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated! sorry for the crappy cellphone pic


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

looks very nice thus far, whats the stock in the tank? Flora and Fauna wise. Also, what tank is that? Look pretty ...


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks. its a 26 gallon aqueon bow front kit. not sure what some of the plants are called, i know the big leaves were amazon swords, the red one on the left is camboba i think, dont remember what the rest were called. i have 1 sword tail, 1 platty, 2 female guppies, a bunch of baby guppies, not sure how many, i just found a bunch in there one day. 3 zebra danios, 3 golden plecos, and 10 cardinal tetras.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

That's pretty cool, I've got one bow front set up at home, it's 45gal and I likes it


----------

